# New Dr won't re-new my Adderall, says she can't because she doesn't believe in ADHD



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

....and the meds to treat it. My script runs out on Tuesday (I only found this out last week, she failed to mention it when I first told her two months ago of my ADHD diagnosis and Adderall med treatment.) She also thought it was a beta-blocker "like Inderal" until I asked her to look it up in that giant book of med info (but I didn't get the cred for being right :<).

She plans on stopping me *cold turkey*, rather than tapering off because - as a psychiatrist who prescribes psychiatric meds - she apparently _can't_ re-new my prescription. I have my second day of a new job on Tuesday btw, and I can't afford to stop any med just like that.

Supposedly she speaks for the all the mental health workers in that hospital where I see her and a therapist and no one there believes in adult ADHD and prescribing Adderall and they are right because it's affiliated with a university (so was my previous hospital where I was diagnosed!). I understand being skeptical of both but it's flat out "it doesn't exist and everyone in this hospital agrees".

I kept asking to be referred to another doctor to get a second opinion but she "_can't do that_". The only thing she says I could do is go to my GP and ask her whether she thinks I have it and need Adderall. I know my GP well and she always refers people to psychiatrists or specialists in those situations because she doesn't treat mental health problems and anyway it doesn't help my main problem, I would not be able to see someone she refers me to and get my Adderall by the time my script runs out in _two days_.

I called my last psychiatrist (I had to change Drs because he's a youth psychiatrist and apparently at age 23 I am now an adult??? News to me!) and because she already started me on a new med regimen (added Abilify and Lorazepam on top the Lamictal and Adderall I was already taking) he can't help me.

I am past the shock, confused, and general pissed-offness about this (though my parents are still pissed off), but my anxiety is so bad because of this and I'm at a loss of what to do. My dad has also been diagnosed with adult ADHD and is on Ritalin for it but she seems set in her beliefs so I don't know if that'll help.

I will see her tomorrow sometime. I've already emailed her and laid out my case because it's really hard to express myself well in person but I doubt she read it. I'm thinking of printing out what I want to say and info on Adderall and adult ADHD, and I might bug my previous Dr again and get him to fax over details on my diagnosis if I can (thought it might take a while).

*TL;DR:*
Advice on how to continue getting my Adderall - or at least tapering off and NOT STOPPING cold turkey - and ADHD treatment with a "non-believer" doctor (while at the same time not seeming like an addict, since I'm aware of that possibility)?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I would ask her to at least help you titrate off of it. I should say that you should not rely on this med as the Canadian government just recently announced a plan to eliminate prescription for pain killers, stimulants and other addictive substances. Doctors will now have to really justify prescribing these drugs. It will be under extreme scrutiny so your goal should be to get off of it and replace it with something else.

Otherwise go to a walk in clinic and tell them your story. Or get a new doctor.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

@kehcorpz when are they planning on phasing out all those drugs?


@Nothing to fear 

Don't go in there well your on adderall. You will look like a tweaker. Just go in there try to be the normal you with ADD. It hard to express your self enough to your docter correctly well taking stims. 

You can always try switching to Wellbutrin with the addition of caffeine it can be pretty powerful combination.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

@gotanxiety:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/sto...ukkaq-prescription-drug-strategy.html?cmp=rss



> he Canadian Centre on Substance Abuse, together with a large group of experts and officials, has published a new 10-year plan that would set up a countrywide surveillance system and overhaul legislation so that doctors and pharmacists no longer prescribe painkillers indiscriminately, and addicts are able to get appropriate and timely help.
> *The strategy takes aim at opioids, stimulants and sedatives.*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Dumbass.... Of course Dr. Dumbass isn't educated and has no idea what he/she is doing. Dr. Dumbass doesn't care about any side effects or withdrawal any of his/her patients have to suffer through, because after all, its not like Dr Dumbass has to experience them.

Wow if a doctor did that to me, I would seriously rip that piece of **** to the point that he/she leaves the room crying.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

This a no-brainer. Find a new doctor ASAP. In the meantime, You need a prescription filled right away. Was your former doctor a pert of a practice with other doctors? Anther doctor there might sign a new prescription just ce so you are not high and dry. Did your old doctor move away? If they're still around,go to them and explain the situation. Call of the doctors i your area, find one who will see you Monday or Tuesday, explain the situation to them, they can write you a new prescription. If your doctor has moved, find out how to get a hold of him he can cal in an emergency prescription for you for four days while he sends you the sign prescription form you to fill. If it comes to it, go to an emergency room or immediate care (no appointment needed) type of place to get your prescription. Your new doctor doesn't care about you, she has her own agenda. I would call her and tell her that she is a dumb b!tch and you will not be keeping your appointment, then never see her again. Her "beliefs" are from the stone age see anyone else.

good luck


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, definitely find a new doctor. Adult ADHD isn't a controversial thing anymore in the medical and scientific communities; its validity is well accepted. The fact that a psychiatrist denies its existence, despite the overwhelming body of evidence, is a sign of a very stupid and incompetent "doctor." Seriously, its akin to a scientist denying the existence of bacteria or evolution. I have to wonder if maybe her stubbornness is at least partially due to government pressure against prescribing addictive meds.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the responses and advice.

I'm going to jot down for her the reasons why I was diagnosed in the first place, why my other Dr was correct in the diagnosis, and why the medication is a huge help, but I don't even know if she'll listen to me.

My first goal for tomorrow's appointment is to get a renewed prescription, and after that I'll focus on demanding a second opinion (I only asked to be referred or a second opinion several times last appt).



GotAnxiety said:


> @kehcorpz when are they planning on phasing out all those drugs?
> 
> @Nothing to fear
> 
> ...


I don't "tweak" on my Adderall, in fact it helps me express myself clearly since my mind is more focused.



istayhome said:


> This a no-brainer. Find a new doctor ASAP. In the meantime, You need a prescription filled right away. Was your former doctor a pert of a practice with other doctors? Anther doctor there might sign a new prescription just ce so you are not high and dry. Did your old doctor move away? If they're still around,go to them and explain the situation. Call of the doctors i your area, find one who will see you Monday or Tuesday, explain the situation to them, they can write you a new prescription. If your doctor has moved, find out how to get a hold of him he can cal in an emergency prescription for you for four days while he sends you the sign prescription form you to fill. If it comes to it, go to an emergency room or immediate care (no appointment needed) type of place to get your prescription. Your new doctor doesn't care about you, she has her own agenda. I would call her and tell her that she is a dumb b!tch and you will not be keeping your appointment, then never see her again. Her "beliefs" are from the stone age see anyone else.
> 
> good luck


I contacted my previous doc but he said since my new doc is the one dealing with my meds, he can't do anything about it.

I got the number of a doctor who specializes in adult ADHD that my dad saw so I can call them up and mention it to the new doc when she tells me she can't refer me to anyone cause ADHD isn't a thing.

Thanks for the good advice, though I'll pass on the "dumb *****" part. 



Robert Paulson said:


> Yeah, definitely find a new doctor. Adult ADHD isn't a controversial thing anymore in the medical and scientific communities; its validity is well accepted. The fact that a psychiatrist denies its existence, despite the overwhelming body of evidence, is a sign of a very stupid and incompetent "doctor." Seriously, its akin to a scientist denying the existence of bacteria or evolution. I have to wonder if maybe her stubbornness is at least partially due to government pressure against prescribing addictive meds.


I agree, to be honest it was shocking to hear "it doesn't exist" and "these are our beliefs". (The explanations were "drug companies" and "what ppl think is ADHD ends up being a mix of depression and anxiety".) Soooo I can't be treated there because they don't_ believe in the existence_ of my diagnosed medical disorder.



Noca said:


> Dr. Dumbass.... Of course Dr. Dumbass isn't educated and has no idea what he/she is doing. Dr. Dumbass doesn't care about any side effects or withdrawal any of his/her patients have to suffer through, because after all, its not like Dr Dumbass has to experience them.
> 
> Wow if a doctor did that to me, I would seriously rip that piece of **** to the point that he/she leaves the room crying.


My thoughts exactly. On the phone the dr actually had the gall to say "*We *made the decision to go off the Adderall"... what? who? are you joking? did you not listen to anything I said?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I would drop this doctor ASAP, she seems completely ignorant. Preferably I wouldn't go back at all. Your best bet is to go back to your GP, tell her the situation and ask for a referral to different psychiatrist.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This is just mind-boggling.

Has she been this difficult with you previously? 

Perhaps she has taken a recent bump in the head.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Your doctor is an idiot. ADHD is a physiological disorder and must be treated with medication.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

She re-filled my Adderall thankfully but she absolutely REFUSES to refer me to another doctor for a second opinion or an opinion on ADHD in general. I have to go see my GP and ask for another referral, which always takes ages (this is ridiculous).
She said it'll interfere with her treatment and who would be prescribing me the medications???

At one point she said that based on how I'm speaking to her I don't have ADHD and I said that a) my medication treatment works (Adderall obv) and b) how would she know for sure if she claims not to know enough about it or even believe in it?

She doesn't want to continue my Adderall and Lamictal (400mg) because they are for children only and there hasn't been any academic studies done showing Lamotrigine can be helpful to treat bipolar depression in adults, so it's only for epilepsy in kids (and because I've been on it for 6yrs since age 17 w/out side-effects I could still get Steven-Johnson's Syndrome [deadly rash of horror] and she'd have to deal with lawsuits, she said).

Nope, no evidence at all that it can treat bipolar depression.

She hasn't even asked me about my relevant family history of mental illnesses and I keep trying to tell her but we never get around to it, which is odd because doctors often ask about it in the beginning (I told her my dad has ADHD and is on ritalin but "some doctors just have the opinion that adults can have it").

I don't know whether to laugh or cry from frustration after her appointments. I still can't get over that she thought Adderall was "a beta-blocker like Inderal" (first I heard about that).


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

You don't need a referral from your GP to see a psychiatrist. Just find another psychiatrist in the phone book and make an appointment, Your current psychiatrist is a complete joke.


----------



## 10PercentExtra (Nov 8, 2009)

A doctor that "doesn't believe" in a well documented disease that has plenty of empirical evidence for its existence and plenty more empirical evidence for adderall helping it is a *quack*.

Find a new doc, stat.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would encourage you to persist until you find a doctor that will prescribe this for you. It is unfair to you and your health to not have access to a medication. Good luck!


----------

